# Fluval stratum substrate... will HC grow in this? Or should I rip up before too late



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a tank with Seachem Black Flourite, topped with Fluval Plant Stratum. Since the HC was not very long; when I started to plant it, I could not get it far enough into the substrate passed the Fluval Stratum to the flourite. When the HC started to grow in/spread out, I tried to a add few other plants in and as soon as I started to touch the HC, chucks of it started to float to the top. Tried to put the HC that floated up back into the substrate, the more chucks started to float up. 

So I planted what I could and move the rest of the HC into a 2.5 gallon tank I just started. This time I am using some cheaper stuff Flora Max for the bottom of my substrate. Planted the HC into this substrate. Waiting a bit and then will be topping off with some Fluval Shrimp Stratum (going to be a shrimp tank). I hope this works better.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

HC will grow fine in Fluval stratum.

See this journal for proof.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I failed miserably when I attempted to grow an HC carpet in Fluval Stratum. 90% of the plants I just planted ended up floating in the water the next day. I throttled down my canister filter to minimize the current but that didn't make a difference. After a week of replanting it everyday, I gave up. 

I scooped all the FS that I added and replaced it with Aquasoil (powder type). Made a HUGE difference. The FS is just too large in size and too light.




somewhatshocked said:


> HC will grow fine in Fluval stratum.
> 
> See this journal for proof.


You used the dry start method whereas the OP isn't. That's totally different.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

I guess I know what I'm doing tomorrow haha. Oh well... Question also. Right now I just have a 30" aquatic life t5ho 2x24 sitting on my lid. I was assuming his may not be enough and some upgrading would be required and if I bought a second fixture making 4x24 would this be adequate to hit the bottom of the tank with high light? I would be fertilizing and co2 appropriately. 15 or so inch to substrate


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

TLE041 said:


> You used the dry start method whereas the OP isn't. That's totally different.


Unless there's crazy powerful flow, there's not much difference. HC will root rather well after about 2-3 days with proper lighting/ferts/CO2.

I've also grown HC in both types of Fluval stratum with fully flooded tanks. Have even re-planted tons of it in the dry start tank I linked, as well. It just takes small pinsettes to get the roots deep enough into the substrate. Same with Aquasoil or Eco-Complete.


----------

